# Moving to Valencia, Spain and looking for good Real Estate AGency for Rental home



## kmatouse (Oct 11, 2012)

We are moving our family which includes three children ages 6, 10 and 12 (plus dog) to Valencia at the beginning of December and are looking for the name of a reputable Real Estate AGency, and agent name. Does any one have any they would suggest?

We are considering living outside of Puxol as the children will most likely be attending CAxton College which is located in Puxol. 

Many thanks for any help out there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kmatouse said:


> We are moving our family which includes three children ages 6, 10 and 12 (plus dog) to Valencia at the beginning of December and are looking for the name of a reputable Real Estate AGency, and agent name. Does any one have any they would suggest?
> 
> We are considering living outside of Puxol as the children will most likely be attending CAxton College which is located in Puxol.
> 
> Many thanks for any help out there!


:welcome:

do you mean Puçol?

I don't have any agents I can recommend in the area, (or anywhere if I'm honest ) but if you look on our _FAQs & useful info _sticky thread there's a section about renting with some links to national rental websites - that should give you some leads at least

one thing you will come up against is that agents in Spain are notorious for not returning e-mails or phone calls so be prepared to hassle them - & even then they will very likely not be prepared to set up viewings until you actually arrive here

when will you be coming?


----------



## kmatouse (Oct 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> do you mean Puçol?
> 
> ...


 Yes, I meant Pucol. In the states they same to spell it different ways. I, obviously, have MUCH to learn! We arrive in Valencia 10/17 and hope to meet with a real estate agent on the 19th and 20th. Do you recommend we contact someone prior to arriving or is it best to just walk into an office once we are there? 

Thank you for sharing any advice you have.


----------



## JennJ35 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi! 
We just moved from the US to Pucol two months ago.
Our children attend The American School and we live in Monte Picayo. We used Arcadia Pineda to rent our home you can find her phone number and email readily by doing a Google search.
We live Pucol my husband works in Valencia and it is a very easy commute to the city.
Welcome to Spain and if you have any questions this is the perfect place!
.Jennifer


----------



## Nancydicken (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Jennifer
We, my husband and I are moving to Valencia next October. I tried to google your estate agent but no luck somehow. Can you post the information as we want somene reliable. Mwe are planning to rent for a few months until we find a suitable place to buy...near beach...near golf and near a market!


----------

